# Importing a car/van



## lmm0043 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi

We are driving out to Crete early next year with an old transit van/minibus. Can anyone tell me how the import tax on such a vehicle is worked out after the 6 month period!? Haven't bought the vehicle yet, so any pointers would help.

Many thanks
Frances


----------



## Jane&Jack (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi

Just to give you an idea....our car is 12 years old and the estimate was 20,000 euros...the older the car the more expensive!!! the alternative is to take the car back out of country ie to Italy every 6 months until you eventually get stopped by police where you will have to give the car up.

Jane


----------

